# DVD Drive listed as scsi. hooked up as sata.



## odie15 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a problem with Sony PMB software not recocnizing my DVD RW. Sony says its because my computer see's my drive as a scsi. It is a Sony DVD RW that is hooked up with a SATA cable to mobo. The box that the DVD RW drive came in shows it as a SATA. OS is windows xp sp3. Do i need to do something in the BIOS to correct this. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That's normal. Does the drive work? Is it able to read CD's and DVD's? Are other apps able to access or burn to the drive?

If the drive was installed after the Sony software, then you will likely need to uninstall and reinstall the Sony software. That would be a good first step anyway.


----------



## odie15 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Nero burns to it fine and the dvd drive was installed before the Sony PMB software. I have removed the Sony software and reinstalled with no fix.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If Nero is working, then it's a Sony software issue.


----------



## odie15 (Sep 10, 2010)

I know its a sony issue. The Sony software does not recognize it because it is configured as a scsi. Why does it show up in device manager as a scsi and not a sata drive? I have it hooked up with a sata cable to one of the sata ports on mobo. And the DVD RW box states its a SATA drive.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's the way Windows works and has always worked. ALL of my SATA DVD drives and HDD's on both PC's are listed as SCSI. 

The Sony tech you spoke with is incompetent.


----------



## odie15 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ive spoke to 6 different tech's all said the same thing. "Sony PMB software will not recognize scsi drive. Would switching to a newer version of windows fix this?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

In the attached image:

1. You'll notice my IDE controller is listed under SCSI devices.

2. My DVD drive

3. My HDD's


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No. It has to do with how Windows recognizes controllers/chipsets. It's the same in Win7.


----------



## odie15 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for all of your help. I see that there is nothing I can do on my end and its up to Sony to come up with an update to fix this.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you using version 5.2 of PMB?
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=DCRDVD403&upd_id=5592


----------



## odie15 (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, 5.2


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try using Revo-uninstaller to remove the program and reinstall, then reinstall a lot of the time uninstall does not remove all the registry entries and when reinstalled they are preserved rather then rewritten.

http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

I've set it up on Win7 without issue but have not had to do so on XP.


----------

